# Nigel and Archie



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are my two boys:

Nigel, a 22 month old seal bi-color ragdoll and Archie, a 3 month old blue mitted ragdoll.

Archie just joined my family 6 days ago. He was actually a rescue. He was born with 2 kinks in his tail – one at the base and one at the tip. No one wanted him because for that reason. They said the tail was off-putting. I happen to think it gives him character. He just has to figure out how to maneuver it in the litterbox so that he doesn’t poo on the tip of his tail every time. I’m sure he’ll figure it out once he has more experience. :lol:

At first, Nigel played too rough. I would hear kitten squealing, followed by bits of furiously waving arms and legs sticking out from under Nigel. He didn’t know his own strength. It took a few days, but now they’re getting on just fine. He even grooms Archie! I didn’t know that I should have paced the introduction, so Nigel was pretty much forced to deal with Archie. Totally my fault. I’m just so very happy that it turned out as well as it did.

I’m looking forward to getting to know all of you and reading about all of your lovely feline friends!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Awww What an adorable pair!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

How adorable! I'm glad to hear things are going well with them now, lucky you


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I love Ragdolls! They are so gorgeous. I have two blue mitted Ragdolls... so yours looks like a baby version of my Evie!


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Sophie123 said:


> Awww What an adorable pair!!


They're a pair of rogues! I'm so surprised at how well they get along.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Shenanigans said:


> How adorable! I'm glad to hear things are going well with them now, lucky you


Lucky me, is right! I got REALLY lucky that they get along so well even though I botched their introduction.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Abbie said:


> I love Ragdolls! They are so gorgeous. I have two blue mitted Ragdolls... so yours looks like a baby version of my Evie!


The best thing about Ragdolls is watching their color develop over the months to come. You never really know exactly what you're going to get. Blue mitted raggies are really lovely. I'm anxious to see Archie fully colored.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Wonderful kitties.
It's just heartless that some people will discard a cat with a minor abnormality like a kink in the tail, it not a defective toaster it's a living creature.
I've known a few Siamese with kinks in their tails and slightly crossed eyes that were just wonderful cats full of personality.
My beloved Meme was rather odd looking, she was built like a bunny and had a kinda short tapered tail and a squeaky little voice but she had the most lovely eyes, she picked my to be her human and absolutely adored me and I came to love her deeply in return and still miss her though she's been gone 16 years.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful kitties! Love their names too. 

Isn't it sad when something as small as a bent tail will dub an animal "unlovable/unwanted"? My Dalmatian had a kink in his tail because it was broken by his previous owner (I think they said they slammed it in a door...), but I loved him just the same, and the kinked tail gave him a bit of personality. Your Archie is beautiful.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> Wonderful kitties.
> It's just heartless that some people will discard a cat with a minor abnormality like a kink in the tail, it not a defective toaster it's a living creature.
> I've known a few Siamese with kinks in their tails and slightly crossed eyes that were just wonderful cats full of personality.
> My beloved Meme was rather odd looking, she was built like a bunny and had a kinda short tapered tail and a squeaky little voice but she had the most lovely eyes, she picked my to be her human and absolutely adored me and I came to love her deeply in return and still miss her though she's been gone 16 years.


I completely agree. It doesn't seem to bother Archie one bit! Out of all of the kitties needing homes, I had to take him. I have a really huge soft spot for the underdog (or cat in this cat).


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> Beautiful kitties! Love their names too.
> 
> Isn't it sad when something as small as a bent tail will dub an animal "unlovable/unwanted"? My Dalmatian had a kink in his tail because it was broken by his previous owner (I think they said they slammed it in a door...), but I loved him just the same, and the kinked tail gave him a bit of personality. Your Archie is beautiful.


Thank you very much! They really are the light of my life. 

And I agree - I think the tail gives Archie character. I adore it!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

BTW. Love the names, when I first saw them I figured you were in England as those are typical English names, but see you are in Ohio.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

You have two gorgeous kitties!


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

They are gorgeous - such beautiful fur! Ragdolls always look so snuggly. I agree with everyone that the kinked tail just adds some character.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> BTW. Love the names, when I first saw them I figured you were in England as those are typical English names, but see you are in Ohio.


It's funny you say that because although I'm not British, I sort of have a love affair going on with all things European. I especially love the UK and because of that, it strongly influenced the names of my cats.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

swimkris said:


> You have two gorgeous kitties!


Thank you! Yours are really lovely as well.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

SomeRandomChick said:


> They are gorgeous - such beautiful fur! Ragdolls always look so snuggly. I agree with everyone that the kinked tail just adds some character.


One of the things I love most about my raggies are that they are so soft. They feel almost like a bunny.

I know that raggies aren't supposed to shed as much as your run of the mill long haired cat, but my FURminator can easily pull enough fur off of them to cover an entire cat! :lol:


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Dorky_GiGi said:


> It's funny you say that because although I'm not British, I sort of have a love affair going on with all things European. I especially love the UK and because of that, it strongly influenced the names of my cats.


I love British comedy, The Manor Born, Chef and of course Dr Who.
So much better then the crap our networks put out.
I haven't watch American prime time network TV in over 20 years.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> I love British comedy, The Manor Born, Chef and of course Dr Who.
> So much better then the crap our networks put out.
> I haven't watch American prime time network TV in over 20 years.


Absolutely! I'm addicted to BBC America and British TV in general. The Manor Born, Chef, Little Britain, Being Human even Grahama Norton - all wonderful. But I'm hopelessly addicted to Dr Who. 

American TV, what's that?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Great cats. Archie looks like a miniature grown up. So serious.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

They are both just gorgeous!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Dorky_GiGi said:


> One of the things I love most about my raggies are that they are so soft. They feel almost like a bunny.
> 
> I know that raggies aren't supposed to shed as much as your run of the mill long haired cat, but my FURminator can easily pull enough fur off of them to cover an entire cat! :lol:


I know how you feel! The amount of fur that comes off my girls- I'm surprised they're not bald by now!

They are worth it though... all that snuggly fur! I can't get enough cuddles.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

It makes me laugh because it's commonly known that raggies don't shed as much as a nornal long haired cat. I could not even imagine!

But like you said, it's worth it.


----------

